# Rite Aid Service Provider ??



## rforsha (Oct 11, 2009)

Does any one know of the service provider for Rite Aid.
As of this writing USM does not have a contract with them. I spoke with the store manger and she knows nothing. Other than to say she doubts if the stores will hire their own contractor.
We have plowed it for 8 years and want to retain the contract.
I don't know of any other service providers.
Anyone contacted about Rite Aid?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

They haven't hired a contractor yet. It's still out for bid.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lilweeds;1308893 said:


> They haven't hired a contractor yet. It's still out for bid.


Ive heard the same.. hopefully USM NEVER gets it.. we got the bid from them for it though and of course are not bidding. We've done lots of Rite Aids in NJ in the past and didnt get them this past season because the price we've done them for the last three seasons was suddenly not low enough and were "outbid". I have dozens of photos of local RA stores and they all looked terrible, they got what they paid for for sure.


----------



## acutlc76 (Dec 25, 2007)

i bid 12 of them through national maintence have not heard a thing yet


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup they take the cheapest and people still fight to get them why!
They do not care how they look as long as they are open if some one slips and falls hope you have good insurance 
Either get good money or don't do it


----------

